# losing color



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey guys, haven't been on p-fury in a while, schools been tough on me.

Anyways, I've also lost time with my piranhas, and started only feeding them once every other day to once every three days. This is prob why their color is lacking. They are about 3" and i acquired them in august. They haven't been as active as they used to be and have lost all their red color and are now silver. Any ideas anyone. I've been feeding them just beefheart. When I fed them worms they looked better, but the ground is frozen over, so i can't,


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nightcrawlers and shrimp will really bring out their color. Also, they can lose color if they are stressed. Have you been keeping up with your water changes too?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree, water conditions will definitely affect their color and activity.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

water changes every two weeks, i have been keeping up on that


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im pretty sure its the diet of only beefheart that is causing your reds color to fade. Add some shrimp or pellets to their diet and it should help bring out the red coloring.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

1 every 2weeks is not enuff. once every week is better for a start. beefheart? NO NO NO. fish eat fish. 
its most likely the food

from my observations and other people's experiences, i would say its food, use krill.

i observed my super, 3 rbps and piraya. my 3 rbps have a great red and crazy teeth yet they are 4" and my super is 5" and my piraya is 6". the super is totally silver. no trace of red except anal fin. its a freakin super, most people say their color outshines tank breds. reason why? i feed feeders and pellets. being wild, the super and piraya will not eat pellets. they haven't accepted it for the longest time. the rbps were raised on it. their teeth are amazing(since the pellets are quite hard) and their color is so red. the rbps teeth sticks out unlike the pirayas or supers. the teeth may not be effected but coloring is, due to food


----------

